# Large High Elf Army - Perfect Starter for WHFB



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

So after spending rather a lot of money I have come to the conclusion that WHFB aint for me. This and a need for space means I am selling the whole lot (no Splitting) here for 2 days only before it goes to ebay.

Here is http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h368/40kdude/High%20Elves%20For%20Sale/ the album containing picture of everything on offer.

Rough list

Army Book
WHFB IOB Main Rulebook
Battle Magic Cards
High Elf Battle Magic Cards
Movement Trays (inc 1 unopened pack)

Built (mostly bare plastic, a few primed half a dozen painted)

30 spearmean inc FC
28 Archers
11 Shadow Warriors
20 IOB Blademasters (only 1 command group)
2 Repeater Heavy Crossbows and crew
3 Giant Eagles
6 Dragon Princes
2 Mages on foot
1 mounted mage
1 mounted Hero
1 Special Character (head of white lions)
1 Special Character (head of Phoenix Lords)
1 Lion Chariot

Unbuilt

30+ IOB Seaguard
1 IOB Prince on Griffon
5 IOB Riders
4 Dragon Princes
a Big Pile of Spares/extras
a selection of random bits (metal swordmaster command, white lions etc)

All this for £150 (or a reasonable offer) posted anywhere in the UK.

Pm me if interested.


----------

